# My Comprehensive Guide to ECST Practice



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This will be my 5th trip to the East Coast Slingshot Tournament in Alverton, PA. Click the link for info on location and targets. I feel like I've learned a few things in the time I've spent there and I'd like to share them with you. Especially the 1st and 2nd timers. If everyone shows up that says they're going to it will be standing room only in the clubhouse!

Here's a few thoughts on how to do your best in preparation and in the events. The good times and camaraderie are up to you.

1. Shoot paper targets from 10m and 25yds. Not cans, not coins, not matches. Circles on paper. Draw a 2" circle to shoot at and go for the smallest groups you can get. I would (and do) also shoot in rounds of 10. It's a mental thing, you have to get out of the mindset of shooting a million shots and taking the best ones. That's not how it works. You can shoot at the same paper for a long time but shoot rounds of 10 and evaluate after each round. Almost 3/4 of the points in the event come from paper targets.

2. Practice out of your comfort zone. Do you, like me, tend to shoot better when targets are to your left? Better start practicing with targets on your right! Get used to shooting from behind a table. Shoot from every angle (including up-and downwards) that your practice range will allow.

3. Don't take shots for granted, especially on the field course. Can you shoot a 4"x6" target from 15ft away? How 'bout if it's downhill? What if you're out there with guys that are your slingshot heroes and that you've only ever seen on video or corresponded with on the forum?

Miss that first short shot and it will wreck your confidence. Even last year on my fourth event, if I missed one I tended to miss the next one, too. Only a handful (usually 4 or 5 out of 30, not counting the 70yd gong) of shots are truly difficult but almost nobody ever shoots a perfect score. They all count, there's no gimmies and no do-overs.

4. Practice a lot at the event but not so much that you get blisters on your fingers and a cramp in your frame hand before you shoot your scored targets.

5. Have a good time! Winning is cool (so I hear...) but only one person will, so don't focus on the competition so much that it makes you a jerk. My best results have come when I went into the event expecting very little and confident in my shooting, not wound up thinking about the fame and glory that come with a win 

Hope this helps, feel free to add your own suggestions if you're an experienced competitor!

Here's a vid I made about practicing for the field course:






See you in Alverton!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

We have to shoot standing on a big snow boulder ? :neener: What happen to all the snow by you ? Looks like spring in Indiana,


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Won't you be surprised if there's a snow mound challenge this year :lol:
It was 50 degrees on Sunday, took care of most of the snow. Cold but sunny today.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> What happen to all the snow by you ? Looks like spring in Indiana,


i bet he made ammo out of it , then shot it out to the n.e.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All good advice, M.J. Especially the part about practicing on paper targets. Practice what you will be required to do ... practice what you will be required to do ... practice what you will be required to do.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great post MJ!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Pretty much sums it up, but don't forget about the speed shoot!


----------



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks MJ,

Your generosity and encouragement, illustrate your confidence, but also your Sportsmanship.

Later,

Dwight


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Really really good advice! Shooting paper seems soooo different to shooting cans!! It's incredible! Familiarity with target types is a great significance.. As is adaptability in unfamiliar surroundings and terrain! TERRAIN!!! I swear, some of the field course shots were difficult just to keep good footing! Which reminds me! Take suitable footwear!!!! Shower immediately on return from the course if at any point of the course you find yourself "Off course"!!! SUMAC HAPPENS!! Poison oak, or whatever they call it over there!! Oh!!! Do not, under any circumstance, watch M.J. shoot the range!!! The distorted vision that results from tear-filled eyes is the ruin of many great shooters..

Great post, MJ!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Really really good advice! Shooting paper seems soooo different to shooting cans!! It's incredible! Familiarity with target types is a great significance.. As is adaptability in unfamiliar surroundings and terrain! TERRAIN!!! I swear, some of the field course shots were difficult just to keep good footing! Which reminds me! Take suitable footwear!!!! Shower immediately on return from the course if at any point of the course you find yourself "Off course"!!! SUMAC HAPPENS!! Poison oak, or whatever they call it over there!! Oh!!! Do not, under any circumstance, watch M.J. shoot the range!!! The distorted vision that results from tear-filled eyes is the ruin of many great shooters..
> Great post, MJ!


Great advice MJ. Lee our group on the field course was straight partying lol. You and I where more focused on hitting random leaves, pine cones, and other impromptu targets as we had no patients. My advice is to do all competitive shooting in the morning then get back to adult slingshot camp activity after lunch when Smiling Fury and his bottle starts to make the rounds lmfao!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Do not allow yourself to be lured into Crazy Mikes tent..... If for some reason this is unavoidable, be sure to take a friend!!! Also a good idea to be absolutely clear as to what will happen once inside the tent...... Discuss, and agree upon a "Safe Word"!!! heheheeheeh

I juss teasin! Mikey's one of the unique, outstanding, and memorable characteristics that define the event! You all are lookin forward to a Hard To Beat, good time! Guaranteed! Have Fun!!!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Really really good advice! Shooting paper seems soooo different to shooting cans!! It's incredible! Familiarity with target types is a great significance.. As is adaptability in unfamiliar surroundings and terrain! TERRAIN!!! I swear, some of the field course shots were difficult just to keep good footing! Which reminds me! Take suitable footwear!!!! Shower immediately on return from the course if at any point of the course you find yourself "Off course"!!! SUMAC HAPPENS!! Poison oak, or whatever they call it over there!! Oh!!! Do not, under any circumstance, watch M.J. shoot the range!!! The distorted vision that results from tear-filled eyes is the ruin of many great shooters..
> ...


Look, the ECST is in June. To me, June means bourbon. Tasty bourbon. And if it is PM, then it is "bourbon o'clock". 
Yes, I am coming to the ECST. There may or may not be a bottle of bourbon within six feet of me most of the time. It is strictly for medicinal purposes. There just happens to be quite a few sick people that show up to events like the ECST. I only wish to help those in need of medicine. 
So everyone do like Canh8r says and try to shoot your paper some time inbetween coffee and bourbon. If not, you just might wake up on sunday with nothing but and empty bottle of Buffalo Trace to show for it.

...Bourbonjuice, bourbonjuice, bourbonjui....


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Best advice I could add is to not think of it as a competition...I mean, I know it's a competition, but try not to think about that. Or if you do, just try to compete with yourself. My first time I was totally star struck with the likes of Nathan Masters, M.J., Rayshot, and "THE" Bill Hayes just to name a few. Shooting in front of shooters of this caliber can really get in your head. It is supposed to be fun, so have some. Also, take notes on who you hook up with in the trade blanket. There are few things more embarrassing than waking up with a strange slingshot and fuzzy memories of the night before....


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Trade blanket was epic!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

TSM said:


> Best advice I could add is to not think of it as a competition...I mean, I know it's a competition, but try not to think about that. Or if you do, just try to compete with yourself. My first time I was totally star struck with the likes of Nathan Masters, M.J., Rayshot, and "THE" Bill Hayes just to name a few. Shooting in front of shooters of this caliber can really get in your head. It is supposed to be fun, so have some. Also, take notes on who you hook up with in the trade blanket. There are few things more embarrassing than waking up with a strange slingshot and fuzzy memories of the night before....


I feel the need to clarify for those thinking about making the event.... You are not required to get *IN* the trade blanket in order to make a trade......

Unless of course, you are trading with Shane.... Maybe Mikey... hehehe


----------

